# worst county for motorhomes ! (they dislike us )



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry if this is a tad contraversial, but I need to get this off my chest......The following views are mine and not representative of any of the staff or membership of MHF.
We have just returned from a very soggy week in Cornwall and Devon, and Yep ! my award for the most awkward county in the UK as far as motorhome friendliness is CORNWALL !! hang your head in shame Cornwall council !!!
They seem to want our money, but Hey !!! dont park that heap of yours in this county.
We decided to visit Polperro, a lovely little coastal fishing village- not disimiliar to Robin Hoods Bay in layout. Very big coach/ car park at the top, and you walk down into the village harbour area. But unlike Robin Hoods Bay (who love motorhomes) Polperro and their jobsworth car park attendant is a different story !
All the bays except the coach park are car sized, too small for my Dakota, so I have to use a full bay and a half and yes you have to buy 2 tickets why the hell should I ??.Thats discrimination ! Old jobsworth attendant came over and said that I couldnt park in the coach area, even though there was plenty of room . Even said "no" when I said that I was the same size of a minibus, "go into the car area , and park at the back" .Like some leper I felt !!
And when we returned "old jobsworth had issued me a ticket "the cretin !!...I wasnt a happy hector !. This manner seems typical of every car park we came across in Cornwall and Devon. Even at The Jamaica Inn, yes there's bays for cars and tuggers , but not, motorhomes !!
Sorry this is a rant, and I feel better now thank-you.
Last time I go to Cornwall and Devon. Next year Scotland here we come !!
Paul
Any comments !


----------



## BJandPete (Jul 8, 2008)

Down south if your accent does not suit :roll: i am from the wirral not liverpool tar and brush spring to mind. Cornwall is a no go treat people how you would like to be treated sadly not cornwall beautiful county great people sadly the few spoil it for all


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

There there hunny, all better now?? Just you leave crummy cornwall and come up here to sunny Scotland, we will look after ya!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I went to Scotland once...it was closed, but I did manage to catch a couple of brown trout on Lock Ness....Just a southern joke Carol. I love the place.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sysinfo said:


> I went to Scotland once...it was closed, but I did manage to catch a couple of brown trout on Lock Ness....Just a southern joke Carol. I love the place.


Thats ok petal, can take a joke cos dunt take myself too seriously as you have no doubt noticed he he he!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

By the time you've battled your way down to "sunny" cornwall, you could be well into France parking up virtually where you like (for free) and enjoying a nice half price glass of the red stuff.

Cornwall, no thanks :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I went to that very same carpark at Polperro about a week and a half ago. The attendant was around so I asked him if I needed 2 tickets as my MH covered 2 bays. He was really nice and told me he was the only warden on that morning and If I just use 1 ticket I would be OK and he wouldnt ticket me.

We also parked at Looe, and on leaving the carpark the warden chatted to us about his recent purchase, a motorhome. He advised that if you use 2 parking spaces you have to pay twice, but if you find a parking space that allows the vehicle to hang over an area that is not a space then you only need to pay once.

Now, Ilfracoombe is a pain to park due to small carparks height limits narrow entry roads etc.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Go to Pembroke it's like Cornwall but without the tourists or the Jobsworths.

I'm there in 8 days time...Yippee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well its not only Cornwall let me tell you. We have been touring Yorkshire and many places we visited did not have room in their car parks for a motorhome.

Often the car park notice said motorhomes that took up two spaces had to pay for two tickets. All well and good but there wasn't two spaces so couldn't park. Spaces for cars and coaches but nothing for larger vehicles. It did spoil things as we couldn't park.

We did however catch buses where we could and their times we not very conducive to getting the best out of a day! It was shank's pony a lot of the time.

So it seems councils are far too worried about Travellers and are not at all concerned that we motorhomers want to travel the country and visit interesting villages etc.

We usually spend most of our holidays in France but this year said we would spend July and Aug touring Yorkshire etc AND whilst it may not be NEVER AGAIN we certainly won't be touring in UK for a long period again.

We will spend our money in France, Germany etc where we are welcomed.


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

I live in Devon and have had nothing but trouble finding parking in Cornwall for our M/H
Even with a Blue badge the jobsworths seem to delight in saying 
"You can't park that here " !!
Mind you Devon [Torbay area) is even worse !!!!

Thats why we make our way to Poole and go for a delightful time in France 
We also had a great time up in Skye but we were parked on a friends land


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi paul, 
you mentioned robin hoods bay. last time i was there the car parks were 1.5 ton maximum weight, same from whitby to scarborough. I knew whitby had a large car park at the abbey, went there, car park empty but 1.5ton limit same as the bay. I visit bournemouth weekly they get you allways, most car car parks have height barriers, my favourite roadside parking in southbourne now marked cars and motorcycles only ( how can types of vehicle allowed to park on road be restricted, i am allowed to drive on it ?) the bournemouth beach road is now restricted access 5m max length.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi paul, 
you mentioned robin hoods bay. last time i was there the car parks were 1.5 ton maximum weight, same from whitby to scarborough. I knew whitby had a large car park at the abbey, went there, car park empty but 1.5ton limit same as the bay. I visit bournemouth weekly they get you allways, most car car parks have height barriers, my favourite roadside parking in southbourne now marked cars and motorcycles only ( how can types of vehicle allowed to park on road be restricted, i am allowed to drive on it ?) the bournemouth beach road is now restricted access 5m max length.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*worst county for motorhomes!(they dislike us)*

Apologies on behalf of Cornwall - I have printed this off and will send it in to the County Council and let you know what they have to say - no good moaning and not doing something about it.

Can't do anything about the weather though and I gather it's the same whatever county you are in this year.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

mickyc said:


> By the time you've battled your way down to "sunny" cornwall, you could be well into France parking up virtually where you like (for free) and enjoying a nice half price glass of the red stuff.
> 
> Cornwall, no thanks :wink:


Hi just what we think  Janes sister lives in N Devon and before they fell out, we use to go and visit or we never saw them, I'm glad we no longer have to go, it cost a lot of money for us to go, and the weathers crap, we thought it was raining, but it was just mist running dowm the drain pipe. :laughing6: :laughing6: :laughing6: Off to France on Thursday for a month   Bob.

ps Suffolk is not motorhome friendly but we get a lot of sunshine. :laughing6:


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

hi there you can park in the big carpark over the bridge with long bays we stayed there overnight no probs but got lost on the way home hic hic :wink: 
love it


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Well Cornwall was on our list to visit...............don't think we will bother now though we found France so easy last Winter these posts have made me think, we may as well go to France instead and of course in the Winter there is the added bonus of lighter nights there.

We also found Cromer really difficult to try to get near to the centre, there was a lovely car park overlooking the sea, but usual problem with barriers otherwise we would have bought lunch up there.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi ..its me again

I didnt mention dissapointment at all in the weather, just that it was , what we call "duck" weather, and Devon and Cornwall both have some beautiful views...thats if you can park up and go and see them..its just that these 2 counties seem so unhelpful to us motorhomers and shun us all the time...sorry but that car park attendant is a JOBSWORTH no doubt about it.
At Roin Hoods Bay, at the TEE junction off the main road, turn left and use the car park at the back of the bowls club, complete with a toilet and park in the coach area.. the man checking parking tickets even helped back me in how's that for friendliness ??
My money will be spent in Scotland next year even going as far up as Kinloss to see my son there !! And it seems that im not on my own about the moans to Cornwall. I did go the TIC in Looe to have a winge about parking in Cornwall and asked her where I could officially park in Looe. She didn't know, then said its a council problem not her's. So thanked her very much for all her help and left !
I'm not a moaner or groaner but I do belive in fair play guy's...come to Cleethorpes cus we cater for motorhomes, and were a friendly bunch an all !
While i'm rattling on. Congrats to Stratford upon Avon. They not only have bays for motorhomes that are well marked out, they also have a grey waste water dumping area....so full marks to them...we'll be back !!
Paul ( and thanks cus I feel better now )


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think we should remember that a lot of cornish roads are narrow and many villages are very small. Thats the way the were built. I found that many places in Cornwall parking was as good as you could expect for getting a large vehicle into. Also the parking fees were generally reasonable.

It does bug me having to pay for 2 spaces though.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Briarose I live in cromer and my next door neighbour is the car park manager for north norfolk. :!: I tackled him about the height barriers 3 weeks ago. The reply was they put them up because of the problems with travellers, only a month ago he was called out by someone living opposite the car park because travellers where trying to cut the barriers down.At the present time they are talking about putting a travellers site on the edge of cromer between the council offices and the proposed new police station so hopefully the barriers will then come down. 

Steve


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

hi
i drove to cornwall the 1st 2 weeks of august and stayed on a park near st austill weather was wet so drove around a bit did a few car parks on beaches and never had any problems with attendents
parking can be hard because small roads in tight towns still a lovely place
and the kids loved it 
as for scotland only been for the football so i dont meet all the nice people
most growl at me :lol:


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

sweetie said:


> Hi Briarose I live in cromer and my next door neighbour is the car park manager for north norfolk. :!: I tackled him about the height barriers 3 weeks ago. The reply was they put them up because of the problems with travellers, only a month ago he was called out by someone living opposite the car park because travellers where trying to cut the barriers down.At the present time they are talking about putting a travellers site on the edge of cromer between the council offices and the proposed new police station so hopefully the barriers will then come down.
> 
> Steve


sweete thats why there are no laybys in ireland


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Jez
I take your point, and dont have any problems with road width, yes they are very narrow and I'm very big, but we got along fine , you just have to be patient, and most of the natives were ok, its just the lack of consideration for motorhomers in car parks and the odd "jobsworths"

Regards
Paul


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> Hi Briarose I live in cromer and my next door neighbour is the car park manager for north norfolk. :!: I tackled him about the height barriers 3 weeks ago. The reply was they put them up because of the problems with travellers, only a month ago he was called out by someone living opposite the car park because travellers where trying to cut the barriers down.At the present time they are talking about putting a travellers site on the edge of cromer between the council offices and the proposed new police station so hopefully the barriers will then come down.
> 
> Steve


 Thanks it is pretty much the same in Skegness, its annoying really as we are being discriminated against for others.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gillnpaul said:


> Hi Jez
> I take your point, and dont have any problems with road width, yes they are very narrow and I'm very big, but we got along fine , you just have to be patient, and most of the natives were ok, its just the lack of consideration for motorhomers in car parks and the odd "jobsworths"
> 
> Regards
> Paul


The 2 wardens I met were very freindly, maybe the only 2 in the world :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Try the RHS Wisley car park....the biggest in the world......but not for MHs.
Hampton Court Palace is a close second. (Not the one in the Palace but the one a hundred yards along the road that we were sent to!)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Exactly*



mickyc said:


> By the time you've battled your way down to "sunny" cornwall, you could be well into France parking up virtually where you like (for free) and enjoying a nice half price glass of the red stuff.
> 
> Cornwall, no thanks :wink:


Exactly,

This Bank Holiday, My Brother recomended a campiste in Cornwall some 340 miles from us. I rang them and for, two people and MH three nights, standard pitch (not fully serviced). The price was £169 Bank holiday weekend.

We drove 280 miles to Dover, stayed in France. The better roads enabled us to travel further and we stayed at a Municipal on a fully serviced pitch for €15.40 first night, €11.40 each night after.
See here<<< Click

In Belgium,The cities of Brugges and Ypres are both under 70 miles from Calais and are great places to spend a weekend.

France and Belgium have far better facilities for motorhomes

August BH 2006 for 3 nights we were charged £192 for 7 of us to stay on a campsite in Newquay. August BH 2007 the same seven of us spent 5 nights at Camping Memling (Brugge) for under £100.

As for Counties I feel they are all about the same. Fylde council will not allow Motorhomes to park anywhere near Blackpool town or any of its coastline. This, despite the fact the region is suffering with a downturn in tourism. Cars are allowed to park along the seafront and have to pay, if you so so in a motorhome you are breaking the laws and will be dealt with by the Zero Tollerance Authorities.

Trev.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Exactly*



teemyob said:


> mickyc said:
> 
> 
> > By the time you've battled your way down to "sunny" cornwall, you could be well into France parking up virtually where you like (for free) and enjoying a nice half price glass of the red stuff.
> ...


Sorry but we paid as low as £3.50 per night in Penzance, so cant complain there.
Included a sea view.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If you go to Tintagel you can stay overnight in the King Arthurs Arms car park for about £5, you often find several motorhomes there most nights. No water or dumping though. Nice pub grub and the pasties from the pasty shop..... gorgeous

Tina


----------



## 113158 (Jun 9, 2008)

i drove from cork and paid £112 a week with hook up site had swimming pool fishing and bar great value id give cornwall full marks


----------

